# Mixing milk with whey?



## dina (Feb 4, 2010)

curently im 158lbs 5'9 around 18%bf
i want to drop this down to 11% by may

normally i try to limit my whey protein to just morning after my cardio and at night after my lifting.

i try to get whole foods for protein as much as possible.

i just cant stand the taste of whey with water[ive tryed pretty much all the brands]

will adding a glass of 2% milk affect my fatloss.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Use whole milk. Fat isn't what makes you fat, excess calories do. 
Your body needs fat for many reasons. If you wanna cut down on bodyfat, read all the stickies in the Diet&Nutrition forum and get your diet and training in order.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 4, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Use whole milk. Fat isn't what makes you fat, excess calories do.
> Your body needs fat for many reasons. If you wanna cut down on bodyfat, read all the stickies in the Diet&Nutrition forum and get your diet and training in order.



Problem. It isn't the _fat_ in whole milk as much as it is the _*sugar*_. Sugar is Baaaaaad. 2% milk has just as much sugar as whole milk, give or take a gram.

I would just continue getting as much protien as possible from whole foods...this IS possible. In the meantime, keep trying different pro. powders, etc. I'm using EAS right now, not entirely bad. I think the most important thing to remember is that protien supp.s are just that, _suppliments_.....they ain't milkshakes, that's for shure, lol.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 4, 2010)

Yep, that's true. Milk does have Lactose. But that's not _quite_ as bad as other sugars. Yes, excessive amounts can make you gain fat, but like DaMayor pointed out, this is a suppliment and should be used sparingly. 
11 grams will not kill you. Many of the foods in healthy diets have Lactose including cottage cheese, yogurt, and other dairy products. 
It's not going to come with the numerous health problems associated with other sugars like sucrose or HFCS.


----------



## pitman (Feb 4, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Problem. It isn't the _fat_ in whole milk as much as it is the _*sugar*_. Sugar is Baaaaaad. 2% milk has just as much sugar as whole milk, give or take a gram.
> 
> I would just continue getting as much protien as possible from whole foods...this IS possible. In the meantime, keep trying different pro. powders, etc. I'm using EAS right now, not entirely bad. I think the most important thing to remember is that protien supp.s are just that, _suppliments_.....they ain't milkshakes, that's for shure, lol.


 hey honey will you grab a gallon of WHOLE MILK on your way home?? love ya...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Problem. It isn't the _fat_ in whole milk as much as it is the _*sugar*_.



Not entirely correct. 

The whole point of taking whey is that it is (or nearly is) a pure source of protein.  There is no fat to slow down the digestion process, which is key in a post-workout drink.  Adding milk adds fat, which slows down the digestion process.  Which is undesirable.


----------



## T_man (Feb 4, 2010)

The fat content in milk does not actually slow down the digestion or absorption rate of whey protein.


----------



## kyoun1e (Feb 4, 2010)

dina said:


> will adding a glass of 2% milk affect my fatloss.



Not if you are managing your deficit and your macros.

Calories in, calories out.

KY


----------



## DOMS (Feb 4, 2010)

T_man said:


> The fat content in milk does not actually slow down the digestion or absorption rate of whey protein.


Are you certain of this?  Is milk fat somehow different from the fat found in other foods?


----------



## PushAndPull (Feb 4, 2010)

I wasn't aware the fat in milk was good fat?
Doesn't low/non fat milk have lower calories than whole milk?
I'll take the added sugar if it means skipping the saturated fat and extra calories.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 4, 2010)

PushAndPull said:


> I wasn't aware the fat in milk was good fat?
> Doesn't low/non fat milk have lower calories than whole milk?
> I'll take the added sugar if it means skipping the saturated fat and extra calories.



Agreed 100%.

Not to mention, drinking milk + whey is pretty good post workout and before bed time.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 5, 2010)

pitman said:


> hey honey will you grab a gallon of WHOLE MILK on your way home?? love ya...



Only if I can wear those chartreuse workout gloves of yours, baby.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 5, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Not to mention, drinking milk + whey is pretty good post workout and before bed time.



No doubt. But I think it depends on the individual. You're probably at a much  lower BF%, higher LM% than many, with a rockin' metabolism. (I assume based on the pics you've posted) I just saw that dina was trying to cut fat, so milk seemed like a not-so-good idea. 

Personally, I like to use water with my Pro-Supps.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2010)

AKIRA said:


> Not to mention, drinking milk + whey is pretty good post workout and before bed time.



I thought it was better to eat a slow digesting meal before bedtime?  Whey is a very fast digesting food, which results in a longer period of fasting at night.

Or are you referring to casein?

This isn't making much sense.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2010)

kyoun1e said:


> Not if you are managing your deficit and your macros.
> 
> Calories in, calories out.
> 
> KY



This right here... all that matters.



DOMS said:


> Are you certain of this?  Is milk fat somehow different from the fat found in other foods?



It isn't necessarily the fat.  But the milk in General will delay in the Gastric emptying, just like any food that is added to your whey.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> It isn't necessarily the fat.  But the milk in General will delay in the Gastric emptying, just like any food that is added to your whey.



Which is, as I was saying, not a good thing for a PWO drink.  Correct?


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Which is, as I was saying, not a good thing for a PWO drink.  Correct?




Skim milk for the win pwo.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 5, 2010)

H20


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 5, 2010)

I miss her posting here... she was a smart cookie.

But Emma-leigh for the win.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...critique-greatly-appriciated.html#post1143700


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> But Emma-leigh for the win.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...critique-greatly-appriciated.html#post1143700




I'm convinced.


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 5, 2010)

Something we can all agree on.....Whey + Bourbon.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 5, 2010)

DaMayor said:


> Something we can all agree on.....Whey + Bourbon.



Is it bad that I actually considered it?


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 5, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Is it bad that I actually considered it?



Not at all....Just don't try beer....remember those elementary school volcano science projects?


----------



## kyoun1e (Feb 5, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Skim milk for the win pwo.



Exactly.

Although you're cutting. When I'm on a cut I'm not even dealing with whey. Or milk. Doesn't fill me up. 

I'd rather have lean chicken or turkey breast to fill me up, hit my protein requirements, and minimize carbs/fat.

You aint getting to 11% drinking whole milk.

KY


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 5, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I thought it was better to eat a slow digesting meal before bedtime?  Whey is a very fast digesting food, which results in a longer period of fasting at night.
> 
> Or are you referring to casein?
> 
> This isn't making much sense.



The casein in the milk is what I am aiming for when drinking this concoction before sleepy time.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 6, 2010)

kyoun1e said:


> You aint getting to 11% drinking whole milk.


 
Why do you say that KY? If I need to get in 60 grams of fat, whats the difference of getting it from whole milk or say..  walnuts?


----------



## kyoun1e (Feb 7, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Why do you say that KY? If I need to get in 60 grams of fat, whats the difference of getting it from whole milk or say..  walnuts?



Well, the OP is cutting from 18% to 11%. If that's what I'm doing, I'm lowering cals overall, keeping protein high, and limiting both fat and carbs. You need to make your calories count. For example, a cup of skim vs whole milk via fitday:

Milk/cals/protein/fat/carbs

skim/*83*/8.2/*.2*/12.2
Whole/*146*/7.9/*7.9*/11

Not the difference in total calories and fat. 

I'm drinking whole on a bulk and skim on a cut.

All that said, it's again about calories in and out. If you want to have your whole milk and cut your cals/fat elsewhere, fine. Most people make stupid choices though and undermine their diet plans.

KY


----------



## FMJ (Feb 7, 2010)

Gotcha. But it IS possible to get to 11% on whole milk as long as your numbers are where they should be. Is that right? Not that I'm hell bent on whole milk, I'm just out for the knowledge.


----------



## kyoun1e (Feb 7, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Gotcha. But it IS possible to get to 11% on whole milk as long as your numbers are where they should be. Is that right? Not that I'm hell bent on whole milk, I'm just out for the knowledge.



Sure.

And I will say that dairy has muscle sparing properties.

KY


----------



## Twist3dSteel (Feb 7, 2010)

no it shouldnt


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

the suger in milk PWO is desirable . . also dont overlook the VMA content . . milk fortified with whey is a good choice


----------



## T_man (Feb 7, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Which is, as I was saying, not a good thing for a PWO drink.  Correct?



Milk adds slow digesting protein and fat, which does digest slowly, but it doesn't slow down the whey. Milk protein is 20% whey anyways. As long as your stomach is empty when you drink it, it shouldn't as far as I'm aware, slow down whey. Infact it causes a very high insulin spike.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

T_man said:


> Milk adds slow digesting protein and fat, which does digest slowly, but it doesn't slow down the whey. Milk protein is 20% whey anyways. As long as your stomach is empty when you drink it, it shouldn't as far as I'm aware, slow down whey. Infact it causes a very high insulin spike.


 
milk protein is 80% whey, 20% casein


----------



## Curt James (Feb 7, 2010)

Um, I just wanted to commend the appropriateness of this avatar appearing in a thread related to _milk_.


Okay, let's just forget I posted this.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Um, I just wanted to commend the appropriateness of this avatar appearing in a thread related to _milk_.
> 
> 
> Okay, let's just forget I posted this.


 
the Capt appreciates the sight of DOMS on a regular basis


----------



## T_man (Feb 8, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> milk protein is 80% whey, 20% casein



No. Surely it's the other way round. I haven't managed to find any articles on the internet to suggest this.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 8, 2010)

T_man said:


> No. Surely it's the other way round. I haven't managed to find any articles on the internet to suggest this.


 
yes Sir, you are indeed correct:



> *Casein* (from Latin _caseus_ "cheese") is the predominant phosphoprotein (αS1, αS2, β, κ) that accounts for nearly _*80% of proteins*_ in cow milk and cheese.


----------

